# Schurke/Kundschafter



## Die Sula (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir ist aufgefallen das man in den RoM Foren wenig über den Schurken nachlesen kann, dabei habe ich so viele Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich Spiele einen Schurken Lvl 23 / Kundschafter Lvl 15 und bin echt zufrieden .... mit dem Schurken.
Der Kundschafter lässt mich ein wenig zweifeln. Ich spiele Primär den Schurken und benutze eigentlich bis jetzt nur 1 Skill vom
Kundschafter und das ist "Vampierpfeil" ... Jetzt ist meine Frage ob es sich eigentlich lohnt den Kundschafter zu skillen oder
ob ich lieber die Wurfwaffe vom Schurken auf Max bringen sollte ?

Desweiteren bin ich mir nicht ganz schlüssig was genau ich alles auf MAX skillen sollte und was nur teilweise ... Macht ein teilweise skillen
eigentlich Sinn? oder sollte alles was ich skille gleich auf MAX? Wie habt irh das gemacht?
Ich habe bisher alle Skills die eine Blutung verursachen auf MAX gebracht + natürlich alle Dolch verstärkungen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eure Sula


----------



## Voluptas (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hänge mich gleich mal mit meinen Frage an, wenn's recht ist, da ich dieselbe Klassenkombination spiele - Schurke Lvl 13 / Kundschafter Lvl 11

Dabei spiele ich immer mit dem Schurken und levelle den Kundi quasi passiv hoch (durch Abgeben der Quests) - dennoch nutze ich den Schurken fast ausschließlich als Fernkämpfer mit dem Vampirpfeil. 
Werden in einem späteren Level noch weitere nützliche Fähigkeiten des Kundis für den Schurken einsetzbar? Kann der Schurke parallel seine Wurfwaffen einsetzen?

Noch eine recht blöde Frage: bei wiederholtem Einsetzen der Fähigkeiten sinkt der blaue Balken rapide gen Null - ist das letal ? Und steigt dieser Balken auch über 100?

Nächste blöde Frage: spielen "Magische Verteidigung" und "Magischer Schaden" für meine Klassenkombi überhaupt irgend eine Rolle? 

Übernächste blöde Frage: Nach welchen Kriterien wählt ihr eure Ausrüstung? Lediglich nach dem erzielten physischen Schaden / Schutz oder auch nach Attributen (Geschicklichkeit, Intelligenz etc.) ? 

Welche Runen setzt ihr in eure Ausrüstung ein?

Sorry, dass ich so dumm fragen muss, aber das ist mein erstes RPG und ich komme mir bisweilen vor wie der erste Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abikon (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

bin 52/52.

Tip: Holt euch Starke Waffen.

Ab St40 gibt es beim Schurkem Schattengefängnis. Einer der stärksten Sprüche in ROM (pvE und PvP). Wenn er nicht im PvP abgewertet wird. Er fesselt das Ziel und es kann gar nichts mehr machen (5sec). Kostet 50 Energie. Daher mit den Kundifertigkeiten den Gegner beharren, bis er sich bewegt, dann wieder Schattengefängnis. Im PvP ist es jedoch besser aus dem Schleichen mit Hinterhalt und co anzugreifen. Vorsatz nicht vergessen.

Bis denn

Abikon


----------



## NickBrooklyn (8. November 2009)

Hi

ich bin Schurke 55/ Kundi 52,

also beim Schurken sind viele Skills wichtig für den Anfang gibt es die Combi mit Meucheln,Gemeiner Schlag und Wunden Angreifen, desweiteren ist sehr effektiv die combo aus dem Hinterhalt soweit man die skills besitzt Anfang macht ihr Vorsatz gefolgt von Hinterhalt und toter Winkel, geht natürlich am besten wenn man sich von hinten anschleicht. Alle anderen Skills kann man immer nebenher Richtung max bringen(Dolchmeister solllte einer der ersten mit sein).

Bei der Kombi mit nem Kundi habe ich Bogenschuss und Vampirpfeil, Kehlenschlag und Flinkheit sowie Meister von Pfeil und Bogen gemaxt, letzteres kann man später nachziehen.

Wenn man im Highlvlbereich ist sollte man Kampfmeister und Ausweichen und Verdientes Glück, Spitzel Beweglichkeit und Zwang skillen.

Da der Schurke seinen Dmg über die Geschicklichkeit bezieht sollte man diese beim pimpen immer berücksichtigen, naja natürlich wie bei jeder Klasse ist Ausdauer eine der wichtigsten Attribute.

Bei der Waffenauswahl sollte man immer auf den Wert der Waffe Dmg/sec beachten um so höher desto besser logisch. ohne Addons muss man halt mal sein Köpfchen kurz anstrengen oder nen Rechner nehmen (Schaden/Angriffsgeshwindigkeit).

Hoffe ich konnt so ein bisschen weiterhelfen.

Ps.: Angaben sind alle nur nach meiner Meinung, ich würd mich gern mit anderen Schurken/Kundis austauschen

MfG

Nick


----------



## Master T. (16. Dezember 2009)

NickBrooklyn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich bin Schurke 55/ Kundi 52,
> 
> ...



*Also...erstmal sortieren...*denk*

Ich hab einen 55/35 Rogue/Priest...

Da ich zu faul bin meine Sec zu lvln habe ich mir einen Rogue/Scout gestrickt. Mittlerweile
hat dieser auch schon den vierten Eliteskill beider Klassen und ich "versorge" ihn nun
überdurschnittlich gut mit dem ganzen "Müll" den ich so mit meinem Main zusammenfarme.
Ja, ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ich später einen neuen Main habe...

...es gibt einen ganz klaren Vorteil...
...es stehen einem 3 Waffen zur Verfügung...
...jede andere Klassenkombi mit Rogue hat max. 2 Waffen...
...die Reichweite vom Scout beträgt max 260...
...da kommt selbst kein Mage/Priest hinterher... 

Naja Leutz... ich finde, dass jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen sollte...
...der Rogue(55) ist mein dritter Charakter...
...nicht jedem muss es so gehen...
...aber für mich ist es leichter gewesen...

...wenn man einige Erfahrung gesammelt hat kann man sich an ein Forum wenden...
...aber probiert doch mal als erstes euren eigenen Stil aus...
...lebt euren Traum...
...zumindest ein bißchen...


...achja...ty Nick...ich werde mal schauen ob deine Skillung besser ist...

Also Leutz...man sieht/hört sich fjedn ingame

/ w Yaran (Rogue/Priest 55/35) Cogadh
       Sílver  (Scout/Rogue 31/32) Cogadh  ...(und achtet auf das í falls ihr wispern wollt)...
*


----------

